# Disney and cats



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Try a Google of Disenyland and cats. I just read a report that says Disneyland is home to hundreds of cats who are allowed to roam at night to control rodents.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

"Each night at Disneyland, after the sunburned families and exhausted cast members have made their way home, the park fills up again -- this time, with hundreds of feral cats. Park officials love the felines because they help control the mouse population. (After all, a park full of cartoon mice is more enticing than a park full of real ones.) 
But these cats aren't a new addition to the Disney family. They first showed up at Disneyland shortly after it opened in 1955, and rather than spend time chasing them away, park officials decided to put the cats to work. 
Today, there are plenty of benefits to being a Disney-employed mouser. When they're not prowling the grounds, these corporate fat cats spend their days lounging at one of the park's five permanent feeding stations. Of course, Disney also goes to great lengths to manage its feline population. Wranglers at the park work to spay and neuter adult cats, and any time kittens are found, they're put up for adoption."​​


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I love when nature and man works together! These cats do the work that Americans don't want to do, and in return they are cared for. I wonder where the cats are during the day when all the tourists are there?? I guess if they are truly feral, they are hiding, huh?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I read about a museum in Russia that also employ cats to control vermin in the museum. According to the article the cats are treated extremely well and are spayed, neutered, vaccinated, etc. In the event that one slips and there are any kittens, the people in the town are eager to adopt these kittens, they brag about having a descendant from the "museum cats".


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I found an article on the Russian museum cats, it is not the one I read but the content is similar. Here is the link:
Army of Cats Protect Russian Museum, And Have Been Doing So Since 1745 | 4VF News – Daily News Channel


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

That's REALLY cool!


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

That's pretty great  Im glad to see the cats are cared for, are spayed and neutered and also fed at Disneyland, and they help control the rodents, it's a win/win for me.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

That is so cool.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I love reading about these type of stories, often-times, we hear a lot of sad stories about animal cruelty. It's good to know there are great human-feline relationships out there in the world.


----------

